# what kind of metal to use for replacing metal on floorboards? *rust*



## R3 (Jan 20, 2002)

and where can I get it? A friend is helping me with his mig welder. Just wondering what kind of metal to use and where to get it.


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: what kind of metal to use for replacing metal on floorboards? *rust* (R3)*

20 or 22 guage mild steel. i got mine at a auto/hardware store near my house.


----------

